# Does dropping early with second baby mean labour will be early?



## yourstruly10

Hey ladies. 

Just wondering what your opinion is on this.

A few friends of mine have been telling me since I dropped really early I will probably go into labour early. With my daughter I didnt drop this much until 37 weeks. Most of them are guessing ill deliver this time around 37 weeks ish. My doctor told me at the beginning of this pregnancy that second time moms dont usually have baby engage until a week before labour to the day of labour. Well I have dropped a ton and baby's head is already partially engaged and im only 33 weeks. I have a nurse here every day and so far baby has not moved out of her position. The nurses say it looks like she will stay put or get lower. No more moving back up.

Now im wondering if all my friends are right or if this baby is going to stay put until 40 weeks. Did anyone drop really early and still go all the way to 40 weeks? 

I dont mind if she comes any time after 37 weeks, We are ready and honestly at this point 37 weeks is sounding great but im just really curious if dropping really has anything to do with it.

Here's a picture just to prove how much ive dropped.


----------



## Lashes85

I dropped at 34 weeks and I'm still waiting. He was 3/5ths engaged at my last MW appt but she said they can pop in and out of the engaged position. I hope he comes soon xx


----------



## thefirstbaby

i'd like to know this as well..


----------



## giggly_gurl88

Once a baby is fully engaged they can not and do not get out... or at least this is what I have been told my dr. I do know that dropping, engaging and even thinning and dilating are no straight answer to if the baby will come early or not. With all the signs and symptoms we can hope and pray but i am a perfect example. I have had TONS of sharp vaginal pains and lots and lots of contractions but my cervix is not changing. I am thankful for that at this point because it is too early for him to come but as many would say these are signs of dilation and effacement, I have been at 50% effaced for about 3 weeks now, so there are no guarentees. Good luck to you


----------



## yourstruly10

Thanks ladies. I was just curious more then anything. I think the only reason she dropped so early was from the pre term labour so it probably means nothing for me anyways.


----------



## horse_mad

I have dropped early this time too?? Last time I didn't drop til nearly 39 wks and went 12days over..this time I seem to have dropped over night but at last mw apt baby was transverse so hopefully this dropping means it's turned and is head down now??? I can't figure out what's what in there!! My bump is always really hard???I remember with DS it used to get hard with bh's but this time it seems to b hard all the time?????anyone have any idea about why that wud b?? :flower:


----------

